# Thinking of adopting....



## tjohnson722 (Jan 29, 2013)

Found a red Tegu 2 ft, I'm guessing appx one year for 150.00 obo. Already have a 8x4x4 cage ready to go. Here's a picture. Definately don't like the water dish...... Plus looks like its in a small aquarium. 

Thoughts.....

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 29, 2013)

He seems a lil small for a year

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Jan 29, 2013)

Is it local so you can go see it in person?


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 29, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing james

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## tjohnson722 (Jan 29, 2013)

It is local. What should I look for if I go?? I'm not positive on the age. He told me but I have forgotten. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


I must say that I cannot stand the thought of this animal in a small aquarium and not getting the things it needs especially since I have the means to help it financially and space wise. I literally cannot turn down a reptile in need. (James can attest to this from herpcenter) lol. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 29, 2013)

I dont blame u givin it the better home he will need it

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Jan 29, 2013)

It is tough this time of year because the activity level could be low due to the season, but obviously you want an active animal. It.sounds like you have your mind made up about getting it, so I would say be prepared for.the worst but hope for the best.


----------



## tjohnson722 (Jan 29, 2013)

It's such a waste to spend so much money on something then not care for it properly. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 29, 2013)

It might not be that small for a year old. Not all tegus grow at super fast rates.


----------



## tjohnson722 (Jan 29, 2013)

Just asked again. It's 2 1/2 yrs old. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Also only eats canned chicken dog food. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh no thats not good

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 29, 2013)

tjohnson722 said:


> Just asked again. It's 2 1/2 yrs old.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2
> [size=xx-large]Also only eats canned chicken dog food.
> ...



holy crap...


----------



## james.w (Jan 29, 2013)

I would pass if I were you.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 29, 2013)

Yea ots not worth it he is not being taken care or right no calcium and nutrition at all

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## tjohnson722 (Jan 29, 2013)

I tried to tell him that he said, well I've had 4 and they were all raised that way. Wow....... I'll wait. Lol. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kim86 (Jan 29, 2013)

Poor lil guy.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd be surprised if this tegu survives another month. I'd pass on it, looks like its got some spinal problems unless that's just the pic. The conditions look terrible, the water bowl is just... What? The substrate looks dry as hell, the "enclosure" that it's in looks too small for my foot to fit in. I'd only take that tegu if it were free just so it'd live a good month or so before it passes away. But for 150, no thanks. Poor little red.


----------



## tjohnson722 (Jan 29, 2013)

I know. I will not spend that money. He's also adament that he feeds that same diet to his blackthroat, savanah monitor and other Tegu's. He says they're all slow growers. I tried to explain how its insufficient nutrients is why theyre small and he wouldn't hear it. Can't help the ignorant. Could call his local animal shelter and report him but I'm too nice. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


I know people from another forum who would strangle him for mistreating and misfeeding the savanah monitor lol 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd strangle him and tear him a new one for feeding that to his black throat let alone all his reptiles. I'd report him in a heart beat. Ill throw his moronic self in a 3x3 room maybe in even smaller and feed him dog and cat food for the remainder of his life and see what he thinks.


----------



## tjohnson722 (Jan 30, 2013)

Unfortunately, I'm too nice to do that. And the warden/animal shelter usually has no idea if a reptile is being mistreated unless they specifically research it. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 30, 2013)

It's sad. My Charlie was a rescue and then the guy who took him kept him in a 3ft tank and fed him a mouse or banana a week and water when he remembered. And that was the rescue! So he was rescued from the "rescue", and given to the guy who eventually gave him to me. Even though Charlie didn't have the best start, he's 42" and 11lbs. He has a bent tail and tender mouth, but looks healthy otherwise.


----------



## tjohnson722 (Jan 30, 2013)

That's awesome he has a better life now, its why I foster now. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jan 30, 2013)

At least you would give him a better home. I would rescue him if I were [email protected]


----------



## tjohnson722 (Jan 30, 2013)

I am afraid I don't know enough about tegus especially a underfed, underweight one. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Jan 30, 2013)

tjohnson722 said:


> I am afraid I don't know enough about tegus especially a underfed, underweight one.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2



Spoken like a responsible keeper. Somebody "rescuing" an animal they know nothing or very little about is generally not a good situation. Also you don't want your first experience with tegus to be a negative one. Just find a healthy tegu ands you wilbe much happier.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have done rescue with pets and wildlife, and believe me, even with information that is species specific you can run into such problems and never mind the expense. I feel for you though.my heart bleeds when I see neglect. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Teg (Feb 3, 2013)

tjohnson722 said:


> I am afraid I don't know enough about tegus especially a underfed, underweight one.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2



Good point ! But surely he can't be any worse off than where he is now, few days on here and you will be up to it, fantastic advice !


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 4, 2013)

If you 100% know what you're getting into...rescue him. But know that he may or may not be ok. Just be prepared. If you don't feel like you have the time money or stamina to aggressively maintain his health, just go for a healthy one. I had to give up rehabbing insectivoris bats and other random wildlife and pets because my limits had been reached and i kept taking on more than I could reasonably handle. I saw my dismal plight and as I rehabbed and released the last of them I promised 'no more '. So like i said, if you are up for the time money and research it takes to do it...do it. I know it's hard to say no to an animal in need...TRUST ME. either way...good luck with whatever you decide 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have an idea what I would be facing. However, it would require so much attention. I'm not prepared to give. More attention than a healthy Tegu. With my kids who are very young, I'm not sure a sick Tegu would work. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------

